# Aussies prepare to ship Wi-Fi connected lightbulbs



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> The LIFX bulbs each incorporate a computer system capable of connecting to standard 802.11n Wi-Fi networks; the bulbs communicate with each other using the low-power 802.15.4 networking standard.
> 
> Hue and brightness can be controlled by a smartphone app, and an SDK will allow third-party developers to build additional applications to control the behaviour of individual bulbs or a network of bulbs (blinking in response to social network notifications, for example).


More


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Is there a link to that story?


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

ozziebeanie said:


> Is there a link to that story?


The 'More' works for me...


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Sorry did not see that, thanks


----------

